# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση νέου cockatiel

## νεφελη

Γεια σας.. προκειται να παρω ενα κοκατιλακι..πως μπορω να το εξημερωσω και να το εκπαιδευσω? Ποσο 
χρονο θα μου παρει? Απο ποσο μηνων να το παρω απο εκτροφεα? Το αρσενικο ή το θυληκο εκπαιδευεται πιο ευκολα? :Party0028:

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια Νεφελη !!
Αρχικα να συστηθω , ειμαι ο Μιχαλης ειμαι 15 χρονων και εχω ενα λαμπραντορακι την Μπονυ 14 χρονων και ενα κοκατιλακι 7 μηνων !!!!

Στην ενότητα "παπαγάλοι" σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλά και σχετικά θέματα με το ξεκίνημα σου, ωστόσο 

σου παραθέτω και μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα 
*

Cockatiels

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Οσο αναφορα την εκπαιδευση αρχικα θα πρεπει να διαθεσεις πολυ χρονο και πολυ υπομονη.Σου προτεινω να παρεις ενα σε μικρη ηλικια εως 5-6 μηνων γιατι ειναι στη διαρκεια που καταλαβαινουν  καλυτερα τα παντα . Τωρα για το φυλλο δεν παιζει ιδιαιτερη σημασια απλα εχουν καποιες διαφορες π.χ τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο ζωηρα και κελαηδανε πιο πολυ ενω τα θυληκα ειναι πιο ηρεμα και χαδιαρικα ,βεβαια κελαηδανε πιο λιγο .Παντως αν εχεις στο μυαλο σου την εξημερωση πρεπει να εισαι ατομο με πολυ υπομονη αν θες να το κανεις και μονη σου ,ομως μπορεις να αγορασεις απο εκτροφεα-αγγελια ιδιωτη (που να εισαι σιγουρη πως τα παπαγαλακια του ειναι υγιης ) ενα εξημερωμενο. Απο κλουβι πως παμε ? αν θες να σου προτεινω μερικα σε προσιτες τιμες στειλε μου πμ . 
Επισης ηθελα να πω πως τα κοκατιλ ειναι καταπληκτικα πουλια , πανεξυπνα και πολυ κοινωνικα  , για να καταλαβεις αν θες και να μου πεις την γνωμη σου πηγαινε στην κατηγορια παπαγαλους,εκπαιδευση και εκει θα βρεις πολλα αρθρα οπως και το δικο μου που λεγεται ''Κολπα κοκατιλ!! ''.

Αυτα απο εμενα , καλη διαμονη στο καταπληκτικο φορουμ μας  και καλο διαβασμα !!*

----------


## νεφελη

Γεια, σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα ..εχω κ εγω ενα λαμπραντορ τη μελινα ειναι 3,5 χρονων//σχετικα με το κλουβι θα
 φτιαξω ενα με τη βοηθεια του πατερα μου. Διαβασα οτι χρειαζονται 50x50x60..κανει αυτο ή θελουν πιο μεγαλο?
Ναι ειχα και εγω ενα κοκατιλ παλια...σε ευχαριστω κ παλι ^ ^ =]

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μιχάλη πρέπει να μου μάθεις αυτά τα κόλπα με το να βάζω τα λινκ με την επικεφαλίδα τους !!!!
Νεφέλη δεν μπορώ να πώ κάτι παραπάνω μιαςς και ο Μιχάλης (μπρόόό  :Happy0030: )΄με κάλυψε απόλυτα και μιας και βρίσκομαι στην ίδια φάση με εσένα, εξημερώνω !!!
Ελπίζω να αγαπήσεις το κοκατίλ σου και να δείς τί καταπληκτικά πλάσματα είναι !!! :winky:  
Για δές και αυτό το βίντεο :





καλό διάβασμα και με το καλό να ξεκινήσεις !!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλημερα Νεφελη !! 
Μια χαρα ειναι οι διαστασεις , αλλα πρεπει να αξιοποιήσεις τις διαστασεις οσο το δυνατο καλυτερα.Επισης θα ηταν πολυ καλο να εχει πολλα οριζοντια καγκεγκελα για να μπορει να σκαρφαλωνει καλυτερα !!Ακομα να παρεις η να φτιαξεις οπως εγω ξυλινες πατηθρες (υπαρχουν πολλα αρθρα στο φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ )γιατι ειναι καλυτερες και αποφευγεις κραμπες στραμπουλιγματα κτλπ .Τελος να του εχεις αρκετα παιχνιδια για να μην βαριεται οταν ειναι μονο του .

Επιπλεον θα σου προτεινα για αρχη με το που το παρεις αστον να συνιθισει για 2 εβδομαδες, να μαθει εσενα την φωνη σου τους ανθρωπους που θα ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι  και να του βρεις ενα σημειο που θα του δημιουργει ασφαλεια .

Μαριε χαχα ειδες με το καιρο αρχιζω και μπορω να δινω συμβουλες , χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που βοηθαω !!

----------


## νεφελη

σε ευχαριστω και παλι..αν θυμαμαι καλα εχω ξυλινες πατηθρες, εχω και κατι παιχνιδια αλλα θα αγορασω και καινουρια. στα οριζοντια καγκελα ειναι το θεμα, κατι κλουβια που εχω εχουν καθετα καγκελα και σε καθε πλευρα 2 ή 3 οριζοντια..κανουν? ή να αγορασω αλλο κλουβι?
αα..εχετε καμια ιδεα για ονομα?

----------


## WhiteFace

Κοιτα δεν ειναι κατι τοσο αναγκαιο, θα προσαρμοστει σε οτι του εχεις απλα εγω νομιζω πως ειναι οτι καλυτερο να υπαρχουν οριζοντια καγκελα .Ο,τι αλλο θες πες μου !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελάχιστα κλουβιά θα βρείς με οριζόντια , θα πρέπει να ψάξεις πολύ !!
Τα κάθετα πιστεύω ότι είναι μια χαρά...
Βάλε μια φωτογραφία το κλουβί !!
Για όνομα να σου πώ την αλήθειΑ εμένα μου ήρθε αφθόρμητα της δικής μου με το που την είδα (βασικά 3 διαφορετικά μου ήρθαν αλλά η νονά της(CaptainChoco) διάλεξε ένα και ομολογώ ε'ιναι το καλύτερο !!!)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα ο Αρθούρος και με κάθετα κάγκελα μια χαρά σκαρφαλώνει πάντως και κρεμιέται και ανάποδα σαν νυχτερίδα και από όλα  :: 

Φυσικά και διάλεξα το καλύτερο όνομα Μάριε! (Περήφανη νονά!  :cool:  )

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εμένα ο Αρθούρος και με κάθετα κάγκελα μια χαρά σκαρφαλώνει πάντως και κρεμιέται και ανάποδα σαν νυχτερίδα και από όλα 
> 
> Φυσικά και διάλεξα το καλύτερο όνομα Μάριε! (Περήφανη νονά!  )


Σήμερα και ο δικός μου έκανε το μαιμουδακι όταν γύρισα σπίτι!
Τέτοιες χαρουλες δεν μου έχει ξανακάνει!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμένα πάντως πολύ σοβαρή είναι ρε παιδιά !!!
Εν το μεταξύ δεν κουνιέται καθόλου εκεί στον πάτο ... και σήμερα που την είδα στα κάγκελα να κρεμιέται (πήγαινε να φάει) με το που με είδε κοκάλωσε !!!!!!!!! :oopseyes: 
Πείτε μου , όχι πείτε μου σε πιο κοκατίλ βάζεις φωνές άλλων κοκατίλ και δεν τους απαντάει ... εεεεεεεε η δική μου άχνα , κοιτούσε σαν μαρούλι !!!! :Fighting0029:  :: 
Άντε να βρώ κανά γαμπρό αλανιάρη και τσαχπίνη μπας και την κάνει να μην είναι τόσο σοβαρή !!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εμένα πάντως πολύ σοβαρή είναι ρε παιδιά !!!
> Εν το μεταξύ δεν κουνιέται καθόλου εκεί στον πάτο ... και σήμερα που την είδα στα κάγκελα να κρεμιέται (πήγαινε να φάει) με το που με είδε κοκάλωσε !!!!!!!!!
> Πείτε μου , όχι πείτε μου σε πιο κοκατίλ βάζεις φωνές άλλων κοκατίλ και δεν τους απαντάει ... εεεεεεεε η δική μου άχνα , κοιτούσε σαν μαρούλι !!!!
> Άντε να βρώ κανά γαμπρό αλανιάρη και τσαχπίνη μπας και την κάνει να μην είναι τόσο σοβαρή !!!


Εγώ άκουσα την φωνή του 1 εβδομάδα αργότερα Μάριε και αρχησε να κουνιέται άνετα μετά από 10 μέρες!

----------


## νεφελη

:Happy0187: 

να σας ρωτησω.. μπορειτε να μου πειτε τιμες παπαγαλων? πχ cockatiel, budgie, ringneck, parrotlet και αλλα?.. απο αυτα ποιο εκπαιδευεται πιο ευκολα?

Τα πρωινα που θα λειπω στο σχολειο θα υπαρχει προβλημα με το κοκατιλ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για τιμές δεν νομίζω να μπορούμε να σου πούμε δημόσια! 
Θα ξανά μελετήσω τους κανόνες και θα σου πω ... αλλά να ξέρεις ανάλογα αν το πάρεις απο εκτροφέα ή απο πετ σοπ! 
Τέλος πάντων .. πριν πάρεις βαλε κάποια αγγελία στο φόρουμ που ζητάς να σου *χαρίσουν* κάποιος μπορεί να μπορεί να σου εμπιστευτεί!
Τώρα για το σχολείο ... άποψη μου είναι ότι αν έχει παιχνίδια και κανα τσαμπί κεχρί δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ... θα έχει να ασχολείται!

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα !!
Λοιπον μαπτζι ειναι τα πιο φτηνα δηλαδη μεχρι 40-50 ευρω νομιζω  κοκατιλ και παροτλετ ειναι απο 60 και ανω ρινκνεκ ειναι απο 100 και πανω νομιζω , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος θα σου πουνε και οι αλλοι του φορουμ .
Οσο αναφορα για το κοκατιλ και το σχολειο οχι δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα και εγω ετσι τον εχω τον δικο μου........και να δεις τι χαρα κανουν μολις γυρνας σπιτι  ειναι φοβερα !!

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα !!
Λοιπον μαπτζι ειναι τα πιο φτηνα δηλαδη μεχρι 40-50 ευρω νομιζω  κοκατιλ και παροτλετ ειναι απο 60 και ανω ρινκνεκ ειναι απο 100 και πανω νομιζω , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος θα σου πουνε και οι αλλοι του φορουμ .
Οσο αναφορα για το κοκατιλ και το σχολειο οχι δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα και εγω ετσι τον εχω τον δικο μου........και να δεις τι χαρα κανουν μολις γυρνας σπιτι  ειναι φοβερα !!


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%BF%CF%82!

δες και αυτο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα μπατζι είναι Μιχάλη στα 15-20€ , τα κοκατιλάκια απο 40-60€ και αν είναι εξημερωμένο πάει παραπάνω τιμές ... και τα lovebird-parrotlet είναι απο 35-70 € !!Τα ριγκνεκ 90+++ € .
Κάνε μια γύρα και ψάξε Νεφέλη .. αλλά σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς τι χρόνο θα μπορείς να διαθέτεις (ώστε να πάρεις ζευγάρι ή όχι) , τον χώρο , τον τόνο της φωνής κτλ.

----------


## Silvia1990

Νεφελη νομιζω πως αν μεσα στην ημερα περνατε χρονο μαζι δεν θα εχεις θεμα αλλα ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα πλασματα. Καλο θα ηταν να ειναι σε ενα σημειο που θα ειναι και τα αλλα μελη της οικογενειας σου και να εχουνε επαφη μαζι του.

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε εγω εχω δει σε κατι αγγελιες εξημερωμενα μπατζι που κανουν 40 και 60 ευρω , λες να ειναι ξερω γω σπανιο ειδος κτλπ ?? αλλα ειναι αρκετες αυτο μου κανει εντυπωση ! !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όχι δεν είναι σπάνιες απλά επειδή είναι εξημερωμένο χτυπάει τιμή !

----------


## kouklakis

Για απλα μπατζι ειναι πανακριβα!
μηπως ειναι εγγλεζικα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Για απλα μπατζι ειναι πανακριβα!
> μηπως ειναι εγγλεζικα?


Μάλλον αυτά είναι !

----------


## νεφελη

Γεια σας, εχω διαβασει οτι τα κοκατιλ χρειαζονται 50x50x60, εχω ενα 40x30x40 κανει αυτο? Ή να παρω 
αλλο? Θα το παρω απο 1,5-2 μηνων (το παπαγαλακι)

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ μικρο ειναι. Καλυτερα να παρεις καποιο πιο μεγαλο. 50χ50χ60 ειναι καλες διαστασεις

----------

